# HeavenlyDetail vs RS500



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Just been to a Ford Dealership to give an RS500 a full protection detail inside and out.
Was quite hard work but fun , these wraps really need some serious tlc if they are going to stay in pristine condition although the biggest issues at present is getting one in the first place as 3m are having som slight issues on their quality control i believe or Ford are one or the other.

Anyway the video.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice work looks great


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work.


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice job on a great car :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Good work


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Stunning. Great work :thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great work :thumb: can you post some photos?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

paranoid73 said:


> Great work :thumb: can you post some photos though?


Ill upload some later but heres 2

before and after so to speak.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Marc weldone fella:thumb: 

Ant


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Has someone bought it Marc or did the dealer purchase the plate for selling with the car?

Nice video and great work.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

superb work-great close up photos of the wheels!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very nice as always mate :thumb:

i always love your vids with the scrap book type theme looks cool :thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great vid, and outstanding work like usual :thumb:


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

stunning m8 & cracking job


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Great Video and great work. Love watching these videos instead of scrolling through millions of photos. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

Excellant job Marc.


----------



## zafira_gsi (Jul 24, 2009)

those cars realy are stunning , nice work


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Excellent work mate, and nice video.


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Out of interest why has a specific wax had to be developed for matt wraps ,surely a normal wax would just add a subtle sheen to the surface???,as always lovely work mate


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

saw these in Evo a little while back and wasnt convinced but after seeing this i am !

the matt and gloss black just looks awesome... even more so after your efforts Marc... well done mate :thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

robsonj said:


> Out of interest why has a specific wax had to be developed for matt wraps ,surely a normal wax would just add a subtle sheen to the surface???,as always lovely work mate


Just a guess as i dont know but would a normal wax dry white on the vinyl like it does on black plastic trim ?

Marc mentioned something about oils, maybe this holds the key !?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

robsonj said:


> Out of interest why has a specific wax had to be developed for matt wraps ,surely a normal wax would just add a subtle sheen to the surface???,as always lovely work mate


as above,

i think if you tryed a normal wax it would dry white but having not donw one i'm not 100% on that,

i have done a gloss red wrap with normal wax and had no issues but they are very different to matt


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

robsonj said:


> Out of interest why has a specific wax had to be developed for matt wraps ,surely a normal wax would just add a subtle sheen to the surface???,as always lovely work mate


The whole point of the range is to keep the finish of the wrap as intended so the whole range is oil free, it's not so much that it may change the hue it's the fact that once you start to get shiny areas developing then it would become patchy and look dreadful. The wax does not dry White, it's more of a translucent appearance and once buffed off the hue of the wrap is probably changed 1% but for the good and once rebuffed after 2 to 3 hours any areas that are not consistent with others soon blend in. This was not easy I have to say and the secret is working in areas along lines and full panels so that once dried you don't see any join lines so to speak as matt shows everything and is not forgiving. Saying that Swissvax have created a range that if used correctly does as it's intended. I was concerned about cross contamination so much with this specific wrap that everything used was brand new and my buckets were fully cleansed with neat alcohol as were my gritguards.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb again marc :thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

stunning well impressed:thumb:


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

Marc always amaze me!
Nice Job!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a stunning car!:thumb:

Looks really evil in matt-black.


----------



## Dan Gull (Jul 24, 2009)

Excellent work - cracking finish.


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

Very interesting indeed. Fantastic video and a pleasure to watch.

Are there any guidelines on removal of oils if contaminated?

Also what was the standard of the wrap like? - not yet seen a wrap that didnt have tell tale signs - ie underskin inclusions and stretch lining etc just wondering how an OE wrap looks as my 500 booking aint due for a while...

Thanks


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

If you want an honest opinion the standard of the wraps so far have been poor. There is a dedicated person involved with this particular model at present due to the bad condition they are arriving in! The secret is getting one to the customer without damage and of the 10 or so owners I know so far not one has got a perfect car, the one I detailed is having rewrap on sections, 2 I have booked have now been called back for rewrapping by Ford and 3m.
The problem is scratches and scuffing, the understanding is not there in transportation that when dusty if you wipe a finger across it it will mark and watched it happen by an eager salesman impressed with the colour yet not realising he just left a lovely line for the owner.
What I have tried to explain to my customers is that there is commercially acceptable and that perfection and wraps don't go hand in hand especially matt from what I've learnt so far. To be fair the surface feels smooth as if they have prepped before the wrap is fitted and grease etc us taken care of by the precleanser which in my opinion has a high percentage of isopropanol in or similar chemistry and evaporation is almost immediate.
I think if the owners can get one in the first place immaculate they can keep it immaculate provided they don't have a cat because that would be suicide.


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Its interesting to hear about the fragility of the surface.

I wonder if Ford regret the matt wrap idea? I mean the RS500 would have sold out anyway i guess, and perhaps no need for Ford to chance an arm with a wrap.....who knows


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Massive mistake and some have asked for it to be left off and in Panther Black but they said no. BMW did optional matt black did they not for £1800 , this would have been a better idea in my opinion, I wonder what Tim thought if the Lambo SV he did in black wrap?


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Good work as usual


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice work Marc, glad you liked the opaque range.

What result did the snow foam leave behind as i have never tried that on matt.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome work


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> provided they don't have a cat because that would be suicide


That will be a real concern for anything parked in the street after seeing what their claws did to my car cover.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

dribble


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Stunning results, love the look of the paint!


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

du bon boulot bravo!


----------



## kschung (Aug 10, 2008)

nice work


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Today 397/500 although 101 in the uk.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ grim reapers company car


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> ^^^^ grim reapers company car


yay thats my official name for it!! hahahahaha


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

love it


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Yesterday 59/500


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

No more write ups Marc?

They are all delivery preps I suppose.

What was the glaze used on the op car?


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

could only be swissvax opague =)


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome mate, is that 3 in total for you now then? 

did you buy the full pot? or the smaller opaque kit they do?


----------



## Yun_says (Apr 8, 2010)

Stunning work, I wouldn't expect anything less


----------



## ben toney (Jun 17, 2008)

Very good!! Best rs 500 I have seen in terms of looks! Great results!!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> awesome mate, is that 3 in total for you now then?
> 
> did you buy the full pot? or the smaller opaque kit they do?


Yup 3 of the ones I have booked done so far and bought the large pot to be honest as I will need it all, the discovery kit is too small for me but great for my customers.
They are fun and nice to work on although you learn a little bit more everytime you do one.. Nice product range from Swissvax, big thumbs up from me!


----------



## Freeman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice car!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice results Marc

:thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice results


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

beautiful finish well done fella :thumb:


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Amazing work! What a car!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

great work, all of them look stunning


----------



## ron burgundy (Sep 11, 2007)

great work mate cars look brilliant , i do wraps myself , will need to try some swissvax gear now on my matt wraps. swissvax look like the only manufacturers doing products like this i thought they would all have been on the band wagon !


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

I'd kill for that car after the detail


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Aug 2, 2008)

vxrmarc said:


> If you want an honest opinion the standard of the wraps so far have been poor. There is a dedicated person involved with this particular model at present due to the bad condition they are arriving in! The secret is getting one to the customer without damage and of the 10 or so owners I know so far not one has got a perfect car, the one I detailed is having rewrap on sections, 2 I have booked have now been called back for rewrapping by Ford and 3m.
> The problem is scratches and scuffing, the understanding is not there in transportation that when dusty if you wipe a finger across it it will mark and watched it happen by an eager salesman impressed with the colour yet not realising he just left a lovely line for the owner.
> What I have tried to explain to my customers is that there is commercially acceptable and that perfection and wraps don't go hand in hand especially matt from what I've learnt so far. To be fair the surface feels smooth as if they have prepped before the wrap is fitted and grease etc us taken care of by the precleanser which in my opinion has a high percentage of isopropanol in or similar chemistry and evaporation is almost immediate.
> I think if the owners can get one in the first place immaculate they can keep it immaculate provided they don't have a cat because that would be suicide.


Good points and I agree on all of them. We are authorised 3M wrappers for many of the South Wales postcodes and have one to repair for a Ford Dealer. There are 2 definite application errors that need addressing but most of the problems have been caused either by hands being run over the matt wrap when it was gritty or by it being washed with dirty sponges etc at the dealer.

I'll try to get some pics when we have it in.
Mike


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok im updating this thread as an RS500 i did at the early stage which the owner would rather remain anonymous has been back today for its first protection top up.
The car in question has covered 10,000 miles in almost 5 months and is his daily drive which i like.
The condition of the car was awful bearing in mind its been outside and through the winter etc so i simply snowfoamed it and washed it as usual then dried carefully.



















and bearing in mind no quick detailers have been used on this car only swissvax opaque shampoo by the owner this was the beading on it after nearly 5 months and not a trailer queen like most










I personally think after 20 weeks this is very impressive and why i think all 500,s should have protection on. After rewaxing we both felt the car has taken on another level in smoothness , some very slight blemishes seemed to have disapeared and i think the overall look was flatter and more matt if that makes sense , he was so impressed he has booked again in 8 weeks to see if it makes any further improvement on the wrap.

No real photos as it was just snaps off my phone but so impressed with opaque i wanted to post , i will say though that layering over the original was a lot more tricky and once i had to reapply a wing because it had a join line from possible curing over a wax base rather than precleansed surface.

couple of finished shots...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumb:Very nice Mark


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

gotta be honest 5 months is pretty groovy from a wax never touched by anything with oils or protection in isnt it....


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

It says alot for a product that has a dedicated job discription and does what is say on the tub..


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice mate


----------



## Scott Harris (Nov 20, 2007)

Very very very nice cars :thumb:


----------



## phil_lfc_3 (Oct 12, 2010)

Brilliant work, you've made a stunning car look even better :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Stunning. I also love the fact this is his daily


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning mate


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I love it! looks so mean:devil:


----------



## Sharkyst (Jun 8, 2009)

Sweet... never thought you could make a 'matt' car shine, good job


----------

